
Astronomers have discovered that black holes can burp up 'ghost stars' - joeyespo
https://www.businessinsider.com/astronomers-just-discovered-black-holes-can-burp-up-ghost-stars-2018-9
======
GW150914
Sweet fuck, that’s the worst and least informative title I’ve ever seen! None
of it is accurate, all of it is misleading.

What can happen is that a white dwarf (which is not a star, but a stellar
remnant) can be sufficiently heated and compressed by a close approach to a
black hole that ignition occurs. No “burping” involved, and the fusion is not
a lasting event. Black holes do not metaphorically or otherwise “burp up”
anything, certainly not whole stars.

Sorry for the rage, but I just hate bad pop sci.

~~~
zunzun
I prefer the terminology "vomit" because it is more dramatic, as drama appears
to be the purpose of the article rather than actual astrophysics.

